# climbing advice



## stihlfanboy (Jun 2, 2015)

Got alot of climbing gear off a friend last year including a set of old [email protected] cable man spikes and the old school belt harness. Got an ash tree down along my back feild and my neighbors construction yard. Don't wanna risk dropping it in his driveway and down have a strong enough rope to pull it tords my feild. So I thought I'd try climbing it. Looking for advise on climbing. Or some good videos maybe. Worked for years as a scaffold builder and meny hours in manlifts. My uncle also use to be a climber for penline so might have him come watch. Just wanna take the tree down in maybe 3 or 4 sections. Ash tree in a fence row about 45 feet tall with a little lean in the way I don't want it to go. Got the old ms170 with the 14inch bar nice and sharp and hoping that will do. If I don't feel good in the tree I might just push it over with one of the laws but I'd like to learn to climb...


----------



## Oldman47 (Jun 2, 2015)

stihlfanboy said:


> Got alot of climbing gear off a friend last year including a set of old [email protected] cable man spikes and the old school belt harness. Got an ash tree down along my back feild and my neighbors construction yard. Don't wanna risk dropping it in his driveway and down have a strong enough rope to pull it tords my feild. So I thought I'd try climbing it. Looking for advise on climbing. Or some good videos maybe. Worked for years as a scaffold builder and meny hours in manlifts. My uncle also use to be a climber for penline so might have him come watch. Just wanna take the tree down in maybe 3 or 4 sections. Ash tree in a fence row about 45 feet tall with a little lean in the way I don't want it to go. Got the old ms170 with the 14inch bar nice and sharp and hoping that will do. If I don't feel good in the tree I might just push it over with one of the laws but I'd like to learn to climb...


Cheap advice for what its worth. Those climbers made for the ATT guys to use are made for pole climbing, not trees. There is no bark on a pole so the gaffs find wood immediately. They are simply way too short to be safe on most trees. The bark on an ash is thick enough that the entire gaff will be in the bark and fail to penetrate into any solid wood. If you are going to climb, get a proper set that are made for *tree* climbing.
Yes, I did climb for ATT for about 18 months.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 2, 2015)

Alot of tree guys use pole gaffs, just kick it in a little harder. I would be more worried about using the belt than the gaffs.

That belt doesn't have an anchor point to tie your climb line into you need to be tied in twice, they only have a flipline or most likely an old buckstrap.

T.I.T.S=Tie In Twice Stupid.


----------



## Mike Mulback (Jun 3, 2015)

Check this guy out 

Power lines and all


----------



## _RJ_ (Jun 3, 2015)

Sorry for the quick derail. We need a 'fail' section or 'what were they thinking'. Only for insane pics that are tree/saw related like the one above. 

My advice, and this kept me alive through 3 deployments to Iraq. If it don't feel right don't do it. Good luck.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 3, 2015)

No, you got a lot of linesman gear from your buddy, NOT tree climbing gear. Totally different industry.


----------



## stihlfanboy (Jun 3, 2015)

There's a newer style harnesses in there with the d ring. I also have my costume fit harnesses to if that would work. There's alot in that box. Anchor straps, lot's of rope. He says he used it for years to cut down trees...


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 3, 2015)

Are you looking for advice, or an agreement on what you already plan to do?


----------



## I'llbearealclimberoneday (Jun 3, 2015)

Most likely, if its too big to fell in one shot, its too big for an amateur to take out in 3 pieces. Don't make your first tree your last one


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 3, 2015)

I was in a tree for a few months with a hand saw pruning and stuff before i ever took a chain saw off the ground.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jun 3, 2015)

If it's only 45', climb it for fun, put a rope in it and then fall it, pulling with a tractor or something.


----------



## old dude (Jun 3, 2015)

stihlfanboy said:


> Got alot of climbing gear off a friend last year including a set of old [email protected] cable man spikes and the old school belt harness. Got an ash tree down along my back feild and my neighbors construction yard. Don't wanna risk dropping it in his driveway and down have a strong enough rope to pull it tords my feild. So I thought I'd try climbing it. Looking for advise on climbing. Or some good videos maybe. Worked for years as a scaffold builder and meny hours in manlifts. My uncle also use to be a climber for penline so might have him come watch. Just wanna take the tree down in maybe 3 or 4 sections. Ash tree in a fence row about 45 feet tall with a little lean in the way I don't want it to go. Got the old ms170 with the 14inch bar nice and sharp and hoping that will do. If I don't feel good in the tree I might just push it over with one of the laws but I'd like to learn to climb...


I'm getting older but when I climb now I don't leave the ground without the rope placement and retrieval tool called the sidekick that I have found invaluable in placing ropes (precisely where you need them) to effect an effecient, safer take down. also great for establishing secondary tie-in points and freeing up stuck monkey fists and throw cords. Am now 64 and still lovin' it---but wish I was younger.


----------



## unclemoustache (Jun 3, 2015)

Yes, start off with the right equipment. My first climbing rig was also the wrong harness. Fortunately I learned better before I ever used it, but I was out 25 bucks!
Lots of great video on youtube - you can learn just about anything there. Get a few books as well, ("How to climb a tree" - I think that's Jef Jepson). Tree rigging is another important skill.

Above all, stay safe! Common sense can go a long way, but proper education and training can go so much further.


----------



## hopm (Jun 4, 2015)

Ive not done a lot of climbing but enough to know what its about and to genuinely respect those who are climbers. I think the best advice to be given is if you are asking online advice for your first climb.....keep your feet on the ground. Just my very humble opinion.


----------



## JRoland (Jun 9, 2015)

I would say to have your uncle come check the gear out and help you decide your plan. Make sure you know your knots before you leave the ground, go up there, tie a pull line in, come back down and fall the tree.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Jun 14, 2015)

hopm said:


> Ive not done a lot of climbing but enough to know what its about and to genuinely respect those who are climbers. I think the best advice to be given is if you are asking online advice for your first climb.....keep your feet on the ground. Just my very humble opinion.



Ill agree with that IF you are planning to wreck, drop, top or what ever the tree. That being said, I learned a whole lot from some forums, mainly the search bar... And a lot from youtube, and the tree climbers companion. Of course I spent about a month tying knots and researching before i ever threw a line in a tree and tried to hook up to it. Heck even then I had someone who knew what they were doing walking me through it. All in all if your not sure your capable hire someone else to do it. Loosing out on a little money for the EXP and being alive to do the next job is always first priority. If your serious about learning to climb, hire a skilled climber who will show you the ropes. It may just save your life, and will make the learning much more enjoyable. Good luck and may all your tie-in be secure.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 14, 2015)

Mike Mulback said:


> Check this guy out View attachment 428392
> 
> Power lines and all


Well I do believe the top ladder is non conductive so that makes him qualified ehhh ?


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 14, 2015)

One of the toughest pruning jobs I ever did rope...


----------



## HusqyStihl (Jul 8, 2015)

This may help with the spurs, but even with my lack of expertise id definitely go with a flipline designed for arborists. May have been mentioned as i havent read the complete thread. Also checkout www.climbingarborist.com and of course a million youtube videos  the TCC and other arborist/climbing specific reads that are available at most climbing gear related sponsors on here.. Wespur & my fav, TreeStuff.com. But be careful, you'll soon contract CGAD (climbing gear acquisition disorder). A very serious condition and near deadly (to the wallet and bank account) when contracted along with CAD. Just log on an select 2 of everything a site has to the shopping cart, add in your CC number, click submit and youre done! That easy!! 

Btw, if your married, beware of certain consequences, im not sure if there is a book or reference out yet that covers that sorta subject.


----------



## TreeBoi4Life (Aug 18, 2015)

I know I am late but here are a few vids.


----------



## acer-kid (Aug 18, 2015)

Man.. You should be careful as to not promote those as training videos... I really don't mean to offend, but there's some critical info lacking in those videos.


----------



## TreeBoi4Life (Aug 18, 2015)

acer-kid said:


> Man.. You should be careful as to not promote those as training videos... I really don't mean to offend, but there's some critical info lacking in those videos.



It's all good. I wouldn't take offense to that comment. True most of my video's are posted to give new climbers an idea of what to do and just like all the other guys who post videos to YouTube and we show how we personally get the job done and in my case I am more on the tutorial side with some of my vids. However, I normally express that they need more training and that it comes down to their preference (such as the gear and climbing methods) since how I climb and how they climb will differ based on locality of their tree work, training, size, you know, the typical things that vary with our work so they can make informed decisions as to how they will go about doing it. So far this is the first time someone said that there was "critical" information lacking and I am curious to know from you just what that was because I have no intentions of misleading or spreading harmful content around the web and I welcome your feedback as respects this regarding those 2 vids. The 101 vid was a tutorial and the other wasn't at all but just me taking down a tree. Let me know.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 18, 2015)

TreeBoi4Life said:


> It's all good. I wouldn't take offense to that comment. True most of my video's are posted to give new climbers an idea of what to do and just like all the other guys who post videos to YouTube and we show how we personally get the job done and in my case I am more on the tutorial side with some of my vids. However, I normally express that they need more training and that it comes down to their preference (such as the gear and climbing methods) since how I climb and how they climb will differ based on locality of their tree work, training, size, you know, the typical things that vary with our work so they can make informed decisions as to how they will go about doing it. So far this is the first time someone said that there was "critical" information lacking and I am curious to know from you just what that was because I have no intentions of misleading or spreading harmful content around the web and I welcome your feedback as respects this regarding those 2 vids. The 101 vid was a tutorial and the other wasn't at all but just me taking down a tree. Let me know.



How long have you been in the biz?,and how old are you?
Just curious, 
Jeff


----------



## TreeBoi4Life (Aug 18, 2015)

jefflovstrom said:


> How long have you been in the biz?,and how old are you?
> Just curious,
> Jeff



I am 10 years in and at 30 still learning something new everyday in this business.


----------



## Tree94 (Aug 18, 2015)

TreeBoi4Life said:


> I am 10 years in and at 30 still learning something new everyday in this business.



I remember watching your vids like 2 / 3 years ago. 
I remember you were the one who got me into using a hand saw. In one of your vids you talked about how a handsaw is very underrated by many, and boy were you right!
My old boss never used one so I didnt know how badass they were but now I've got one on me at all times.

I remember you used to make weird vids about how you would sell like gold / metal and weird stuff like that too


----------



## TreeBoi4Life (Aug 19, 2015)

Tree94 said:


> I remember watching your vids like 2 / 3 years ago.
> I remember you were the one who got me into using a hand saw. In one of your vids you talked about how a handsaw is very underrated by many, and boy were you right!
> My old boss never used one so I didnt know how badass they were but now I've got one on me at all times.
> 
> I remember you used to make weird vids about how you would sell like gold / metal and weird stuff like that too



LOL...yep I got all kinds of Vids. My passion is for Tree Work and I have grown so much since then and it makes me glad to know that my videos made a difference in your life as well as the many others I stay in contact with especially since I too relied heavily on Youtube and the like websites, books, and the web which are great sources of information with respects to our trade. We can rub shoulders with guys from all walks but together we stand united by our trade and we all grow together however slow or fast. I am fascinated to death with all the many devices, mechanical setups, gear and splicing nowadays I don't know what to do. Take care of yourself in those trees man and I appreciate the continued support.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 19, 2015)

For one any good training video will include first aid kit,and you should teach the groundy how to find closest hospital on the smart phone and he should also know the address your working. Before you say, "yeah yeah" accidents in this business, seconds can make a difference if emt services are needed! It should also include climbing spurless, as way too many trees are mutilated by spurs. Someone out there trys to climb your way gets injured or killed and it leads back to your video it can be bad on you especially if things are left out or not in line with anzi standards. "Just saying" you must remember many people out there have no business doing anything more dangerous than screwing in a light bulb. They see this and think ok so that's easy and try it and get hurt or worse.


----------



## TreeBoi4Life (Aug 19, 2015)

ropensaddle said:


> For one any good training video will include first aid kit,and you should teach the groundy how to find closest hospital on the smart phone and he should also know the address your working. Before you say, "yeah yeah" accidents in this business, seconds can make a difference if emt services are needed! It should also include climbing spurless, as way too many trees are mutilated by spurs. Someone out there trys to climb your way gets injured or killed and it leads back to your video it can be bad on you especially if things are left out or not in line with anzi standards. "Just saying" you must remember many people out there have no business doing anything more dangerous than screwing in a light bulb. They see this and think ok so that's easy and try it and get hurt or worse.



I believe it's safe to say that a lot of us youtubers who do post videos are aware of liabilities associated with people who are not the brightest, however, our trade does call for extreme measures regarding safety. It also requires a good measure of common sense/knowledge. Some of which is left out of videos like many of mine and others since we automatically assume it's something people normally know what to do say in the case of an emergency such as calling 911 or knowing location, etc. I will be sure to be more adept regarding safety like these concerns in future videos. However, the removal vids are spike appropriate and there are Videos on my channel showing spikeless climbing. Thanks for the feedback I have taken it into consideration.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 19, 2015)

I think you missed my point there are teaching organizations who are insured and anzi compliant and are experts. I'm not trying to belittle you, mainly point out that these self authorized training things seem to be attempts to stroke ego's. I'm also not saying it is in your case but we have had many murphs in this business. Self proclaimed training instructors, my suggestion and I mean this with kindness, obtain you certification as a training instructor if your true desire is teaching!


----------



## acer-kid (Aug 19, 2015)

Are you a CA?


----------



## HusqyStihl (Aug 19, 2015)

TreeBoi4Life said:


> LOL...yep I got all kinds of Vids. My passion is for Tree Work and I have grown so much since then and it makes me glad to know that my videos made a difference in your life as well as the many others I stay in contact with especially since I too relied heavily on Youtube and the like websites, books, and the web which are great sources of information with respects to our trade. We can rub shoulders with guys from all walks but together we stand united by our trade and we all grow together however slow or fast. I am fascinated to death with all the many devices, mechanical setups, gear and splicing nowadays I don't know what to do. Take care of yourself in those trees man and I appreciate the continued support.



Hey bud, can i ask how long your 2in1's are? 16 strand?

~Moose

Edit: what saddle you runnin? Weaver Cougar?


----------



## acer-kid (Aug 19, 2015)

They look to be lava. From sherillFEE. 
24 strand double braid.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Aug 19, 2015)

I would 'market' them as entertainment videos, rather than entertainment videos. I think Jimmy Diresta does a good job of this. The safety nazis are all over him for the way he works, and he just says this is how I do it, don't follow how I do it, use my ideas as inspiration. Know full well that people will work exactly the same way he does.


----------



## TreeBoi4Life (Aug 19, 2015)

ropensaddle said:


> I think you missed my point there are teaching organizations who are insured and anzi compliant and are experts. I'm not trying to belittle you, mainly point out that these self authorized training things seem to be attempts to stroke ego's. I'm also not saying it is in your case but we have had many murphs in this business. Self proclaimed training instructors, my suggestion and I mean this with kindness, obtain you certification as a training instructor if your true desire is teaching!



Point taken. Who knows maybe I will one day once I clear a few things out of the way.


----------



## TreeBoi4Life (Aug 19, 2015)

acer-kid said:


> Are you a CA?


I'm out of NC.


----------



## ILikesEmGreen (Aug 19, 2015)

TreeBoi4Life said:


> I'm out of NC.


Pretty damn close over here Tree...

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## TreeBoi4Life (Aug 19, 2015)

HusqyStihl said:


> Hey bud, can i ask how long your 2in1's are? 16 strand?
> 
> ~Moose
> 
> Edit: what saddle you runnin? Weaver Cougar?


Yep the saddle is the Weaver Cougar with replacement webbing rope bridge. The 2 lanyards are like was mention double braid 24 strand. I usually make them 15-25 foot depending on the purpose.


----------



## TreeBoi4Life (Aug 19, 2015)

ILikesEmGreen said:


> Pretty damn close over here Tree...
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


Im in Winston Salem.


----------



## ILikesEmGreen (Aug 19, 2015)

I was yesterday...lol

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## TreeBoi4Life (Aug 19, 2015)

BC WetCoast said:


> I would 'market' them as entertainment videos, rather than entertainment videos. I think Jimmy Diresta does a good job of this. The safety nazis are all over him for the way he works, and he just says this is how I do it, don't follow how I do it, use my ideas as inspiration. Know full well that people will work exactly the same way he does.



Jimmy is a beast at what he does.


----------



## TreeBoi4Life (Aug 19, 2015)

ILikesEmGreen said:


> I was yesterday...lol
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk



Its a small world lol


----------



## ILikesEmGreen (Aug 19, 2015)

TreeBoi4Life said:


> Its a small world lol


That it is.... That it is. Few other NC guys around here someplace too

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## 777funk (Aug 20, 2015)

Got a lot or respect for you TreeBoi. No one knows it all and I can tell you _*don't*_ have an attitude that says you do.

You've got a God given talent and the ability to work hard and support your family. It's obvious that you're doing it and loving what you do. There's always a way to do things with more safety and we all figure that out as we go. No one knows it all. You point out numerous safety ideas and equipment in your videos. I appreciate that. 

I'm close to your age (just a few years older). It's no easy thing to make it in our economy. It's no easy thing to raise a good family in our society. Doing both of those is super commendable. I think your videos are great. Your take on your work and life is encouraging to watch.


----------



## Pelorus (Aug 20, 2015)

acer-kid said:


> Are you a CA?





TreeBoi4Life said:


> I'm out of NC.



A CA out of NC?


----------



## acer-kid (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm a CA out of CA. (Canada)


----------



## TreeBoi4Life (Aug 20, 2015)

777funk said:


> Got a lot or respect for you TreeBoi. No one knows it all and I can tell you _*don't*_ have an attitude that says you do.
> 
> You've got a God given talent and the ability to work hard and support your family. It's obvious that you're doing it and loving what you do. There's always a way to do things with more safety and we all figure that out as we go. No one knows it all. You point out numerous safety ideas and equipment in your videos. I appreciate that.
> 
> I'm close to your age (just a few years older). It's no easy thing to make it in our economy. It's no easy thing to raise a good family in our society. Doing both of those is super commendable. I think your videos are great. Your take on your work and life is encouraging to watch.



Thanks 777Funk I appreciate that and you are indeed right because this economy is pushing quite a few of us to the edge, so to speak, trying to make those ends meet and taking care of these babies. Tree work is indeed my passion and you got that about me and like you mentioned "no one knows it all," but we try to do the best we can. Thanks again so much for those uplifting words.


----------



## 777funk (Aug 24, 2015)

TreeBoi4Life said:


> Thanks 777Funk I appreciate that and you are indeed right because this economy is pushing quite a few of us to the edge, so to speak, trying to make those ends meet and taking care of these babies. Tree work is indeed my passion and you got that about me and like you mentioned "no one knows it all," but we try to do the best we can. Thanks again so much for those uplifting words.



Easy or hard, it's a good thing! I wouldn't trade it and I'm sure you wouldn't either. The goin' gets tough, we get our butts going and fight.


----------



## Carburetorless (Aug 25, 2015)

Mike Mulback said:


> Check this guy out View attachment 428392
> 
> Power lines and all



Gotta be a Mexican.


----------

